# VW radio code



## liviulal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi 

Can anyone help me with a radio code
Serial number 
VW3Z3Z3B7837187

Please
Thanks


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I googled vw code and got these sites. I think you should have a 14 digit serial number

>codes<
hope it helps


----------



## liviulal (Dec 20, 2012)

I did found that myself as well but they don't find the code

Thanks for looking anyway.
I know there are people which can get it somehow.

Please help

Cheers


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You have one to many digits in your serial number!


----------



## liviulal (Dec 20, 2012)

Apologize
is
VWZ3Z3B7837187


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I replied on the 'other' thread


----------



## liviulal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi 1302

I don't get this. Could you be more specific.

Many thanks


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

liviulal said:


> Hi 1302
> 
> I don't get this. Could you be more specific.
> 
> Many thanks


I'm either going mad or the thread has been 'modded' - you asked in a thread I started about my fitting of cruise control so I guess a mod has tidied up the thread.

What I said over there (and its now gone) was that you woould need to take it to a VW dealer along with proof of ownership (V5) and some ID. They may be able to provide you with the code for any genuine VW radio as supplied when new.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I seem to recall another first poster asking for radio codes recently. :?


----------

